# makilala mo rin siya



## kenneth e

Hi forum.
can anyone help me translate this sentence?

I hope someday makilala mo rin cya.

Thanks


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Kenneth.

_I hope someday makilala mo rin cya._ 

A possible translation is "I hope someday you'll get to meet him/her also."

Chris


----------



## DotterKat

Hi Kenneth,

Just a slight correction : I hope someday makilala mo rin ( siya ).
Chris' translation is right : I hope someday you will get ( to know or to meet ) him / her.

Gary


----------

